# Allergy to Poison Ivy,Oak and Sumac



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I need advice what to use on Poison Ivy,Oak and Sumac?
I have it from the top of my head to bottom of my feet.
Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Technu. Calagel for itch.
Bleach helps some, not a whole lot. 

Be sure to take benadryl to lessen the itching and misery!

And pray. LOL


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, the PERFECT solution is to jump in the ocean and go for a swim. (ROAD TRIP!!) That dries it up really quick! I learned that when I was a kid and got it right before we went on vacation to Myrtle Beach. Don't believe they have any oceans in Missouri though... Warm Epsom salt bath should help dry it up though. Other than that, had to go look and see what the name is since it's been so long I had to use it, *Caladryl Clear *is what I use. It has a topical analgesic to help stop the itching. Zinc is to dry it up. HTH

*Caladryl Clear*
*active Ingredients:* Pramoxine Hydrochloride (1%), Zinc Acetate (0.1%)
*inactive Ingredients:* SD Alcohol 38-B, Camphor, Citric Acid, Diazolidinyl Urea, Fragrance, Glycerin, Hypromellose, Methylparaben, Polysorbate 40, Propylene Glycol, Propylparaben, Purified Water, Sodium Citrate


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a son who is highly allergic to poison ivy and works for a fence builder.....he gets it 2 or 3 times a season.....he has tried everything, even going so far as to pour gasoline on it to dry it up (against my advice!) He usually has to go to the DR and get a script for steroids, but aside from that the best thing we have work to dry up the rash was Fels-Naptha soap. It is sold in the grocery store in the laundry aisle, and is under $2 for a pretty good sized bar. He washes with it several times a day, and in between washings we have found that plain old calamine lotion works well at drying it up too.

We now keep a bar of Fels-Naptha in the shower and he uses it as a preventative.....no poison ivy rashes for almost 2 years....aside from a stray blister or two when he didn't wash thoroughly.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

TerriLynn said:


> I have a son who is highly allergic to poison ivy and works for a fence builder.....he gets it 2 or 3 times a season.....he has tried everything, even going so far as to pour gasoline on it to dry it up (against my advice!) He usually has to go to the DR and get a script for steroids, but aside from that the best thing we have work to dry up the rash was Fels-Naptha soap. It is sold in the grocery store in the laundry aisle, and is under $2 for a pretty good sized bar. He washes with it several times a day, and in between washings we have found that plain old calamine lotion works well at drying it up too.
> 
> We now keep a bar of Fels-Naptha in the shower and he uses it as a preventative.....no poison ivy rashes for almost 2 years....aside from a stray blister or two when he didn't wash thoroughly.


Phels-Naptha soap and calamine lotion is what I have used as well....
Didn't work all that well on chiggers...but did a poison ivy.

For a long time as a boy....we had a old jar with GGM's homemade lye soap......but have seen that in many years.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

ShannonR said:


> Technu. Calagel for itch.
> Bleach helps some, not a whole lot.
> 
> Be sure to take benadryl to lessen the itching and misery!
> ...


Trying Technu now.
My sister swears by it.
Started using today.
Jury still out on it.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, it's not alternative but when I threw my unmentionables into a patch of poison oak while skinny dipping on a backpacking trip, prednisone saved my sanity. It was my dog's prescription but whatever...it worked.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Haven't had poison ivy,oak or sumac in years, always took the shots.
This year the VA decided they weren't offering the shots.
Not enough demand.
Let's see it's in my left ear,right jaw, right cheekbone, right side of nose, whole right arm, right shoulder, right side, right hip, right ankle, left ankle,behind right knee,all away round my neck, in my hair.
But I have no demand. 
Allergy doctor doesn't think people have allergy to poison ivy,oak and sumac.
When I went to see him today I tried my damnest to give him a big ole hug.
He was horrorified.
Needless to say I now have a new allergy doctor.
I see her on Friday at 0830 hours.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Haven't had poison ivy,oak or sumac in years, always took the shots.
> This year the VA decided they weren't offering the shots.
> Not enough demand.
> Let's see it's in my left ear,right jaw, right cheekbone, right side of nose, whole right arm, right shoulder, right side, right hip, right ankle, left ankle,behind right knee,all away round my neck, in my hair.
> ...


Aw crap....Just read this...and now I'm itching too.....
I really feel for you and feel the itch....the chiggers drove me nuts!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

hunter63 said:


> Aw crap....Just read this...and now I'm itching too.....
> I really feel for you and feel the itch....the chiggers drove me nuts!


And I got shot today of cortisone, still itching like blue blazes.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Hope you feel better soon, Mo. 
I just had it that once and didn't much care for the experience. My cousin was severely allergic and was literally bedridden for days with it. He got it everywhere and swelled up horribly.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> Hope you feel better soon, Mo.
> I just had it that once and didn't much care for the experience. My cousin was severely allergic and was literally bedridden for days with it. He got it everywhere and swelled up horribly.


Pretty much got it everywhere.
Left eye lid is swelling now with it.
Got ice on eye.
Noticed on left foot where toes connect to foot.
If I hold true to form, Friday will be hospitalized with it.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Pretty much got it everywhere.
> Left eye lid is swelling now with it.
> Got ice on eye.
> Noticed on left foot where toes connect to foot.
> If I hold true to form, Friday will be hospitalized with it.


Flipping VA. You should have the insurance that congress has. Let them use the VA. Sending good thoughts that you wake up and it's decided to hit the road.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> Flipping VA. You should have the insurance that congress has. Let them use the VA. Sending good thoughts that you wake up and it's decided to hit the road.


It's all good.
If hospitalized, they pay someone to take care of Strawberry(dog).
Congress needs to use Obamacare, then maybe better healthcare would get passed.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Haven't had poison ivy,oak or sumac in years, always took the shots.
> This year the VA decided they weren't offering the shots.
> Not enough demand.
> Let's see it's in my left ear,right jaw, right cheekbone, right side of nose, whole right arm, right shoulder, right side, right hip, right ankle, left ankle,behind right knee,all away round my neck, in my hair.
> .................


OK gotta ask...How in the heck did you manage that?...or shouldn't I ask?


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

hunter63 said:


> OK gotta ask...How in the heck did you manage that?...or shouldn't I ask?


Working on fence row for my dad.
So he could put calves on the home place.
Got pen, pasture 3/4 way done.
Got the lumber out there to build shed too.
Got where shed/barn stacked out.
Was just helping him out.
Already put in water tank, hay bunker, feed stand.
Just need to finish the last section of fence row.
Then will be starting on shed/barn.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Working on fence row for my dad.
> So he could put calves on the home place.
> Got pen, pasture 3/4 way done.
> Got the lumber out there to build shed too.
> ...


Helping out is supposed to bring you good luck....???


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

hunter63 said:


> Helping out is supposed to bring you good luck....???


Yeah, oh well.
He doesn't need to be out there in this heat and humidity.
He's the knowledge, I'm the one who keeps everybody on track.
My cousin is overwhelmed.
Got to revamp her chicken house too.
Never seen a 10 foot tall chicken house before.
She wants to build shelter for goats under there.
Dad says the chicken house comes down.
As is right now got to have extension ladder to get eggs out.
Just another chore for me to tackle.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Well get better.....sound like you are needed.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

hunter63 said:


> Well get better.....sound like you are needed.


Thank you


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> It's all good.
> If hospitalized, they pay someone to take care of Strawberry(dog).
> Congress needs to use Obamacare, then maybe better healthcare would get passed.



How do I find out about pet care if I'm hospitalized ?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

oneraddad said:


> How do I find out about pet care if I'm hospitalized ?


That is actually a very good question, deserving of it own thread.......
Have had some experience with this as well.
Thanks for bring it up.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Lisa in WA said:


> Flipping VA. You should have the insurance that congress has. Let them use the VA. Sending good thoughts that you wake up and it's decided to hit the road.



I love my VA, they take excellent care of me and always have a cure for my problem. They've been fixing people since forever using tried and true methods and they aren't pressured by the pharmaceuticals or worried about being sued by some lawyer. They just treat you instead of just passing you off to the next specialist. 
Plus I never have to worry about losing my home or filing bankruptcy because of medical bills. I wish everybody got the care I received.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> I love my VA, they take excellent care of me and always have a cure for my problem. They've been fixing people since forever using tried and true methods and they aren't pressured by the pharmaceuticals or worried about being sued by some lawyer. They just treat you instead of just passing you off to the next specialist.
> Plus I never have to worry about losing my home or filing bankruptcy because of medical bills. I wish everybody got the care I received.


That's great and good to know. I'm just spouting off at the mouth never having used a VA, only heard horror stories.
I just hope that our veterans get the very best care available. If men and women lay their lives on the line for the rest of us, they deserve the best. They shouldn't need things like Wounded Warriors...the country should provide what is needed.


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

Have you tried jewelweed?


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

oneraddad said:


> How do I find out about pet care if I'm hospitalized ?


The information was in the handbook they send me at the beginning of the new fiscal year for the government.
I have a doctor's excuse for the dog, garden.
She helps me relieve anxiety,depression. Without medicine.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

greenTgoats said:


> Have you tried jewelweed?


Don't know what it is?
So probably not.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> That's great and good to know. I'm just spouting off at the mouth never having used a VA, only heard horror stories.
> I just hope that our veterans get the very best care available. If men and women lay their lives on the line for the rest of us, they deserve the best. They shouldn't need things like Wounded Warriors...the country should provide what is needed.


There are fantastic VA's. Then are some that are not so good.
I have a great VA. But when I first started going to the VA. Women veterans were treated like ****.
But now things are better. Sometimes women veterans are still called names, but usually by foreign residents,(resident doctors).
I didn't take some Man job.
I chose this lifestyle. Don't have to prove my worth to no body.
Especially someone who came to MY country to study medicine to go home and still belittle women in their countries.
And it happens more than you think.
Or try to belittle Women Veterans in My country, in MY VA hospital or clinic.
As for the Programs like Wounded Warriors they're needed.
The VA only has a set amount of resources.
Sometimes these programs help the veterans who get lost in the shuffle.
Sorry I got on my soapbox.
I'll give you three guesses who was my first allergist.


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Don't know what it is?
> So probably not.


http://www.pinnaclehillsgoatfarm.com/apps/webstore/products/show/6214255


----------



## wraith (Jun 26, 2016)

I have to ask, are you sure it's not poison (wild) parsnip? It's a different reaction so calls for different remedy....


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

wraith said:


> I have to ask, are you sure it's not poison (wild) parsnip? It's a different reaction so calls for different remedy....


Nope did allergy test today. It's poison ivy,oak and sumac.
Got my allergy shot and pills today.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

wraith said:


> I have to ask, are you sure it's not poison (wild) parsnip? It's a different reaction so calls for different remedy....


That stuff is just nasty.......takes about a month to get passed(over?) it.


----------



## flydelsolsi (Jan 4, 2010)

This is what I use. It works as advertised:

https://www.amazon.com/Oral-Ivy-Liq...=UTF8&qid=1501977300&sr=8-2&keywords=oral+ivy


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

flydelsolsi said:


> This is what I use. It works as advertised:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Oral-Ivy-Liq...=UTF8&qid=1501977300&sr=8-2&keywords=oral+ivy


Can't use that because I childhood allergy to poison ivy,oak,and sumac.
My allergy is so bad that it could possibly close my throat,ears,eyes.
New allergy doctor is watching my lungs, breathing is labored right now.
So taking breathing treatments too.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

flydelsolsi said:


> This is what I use. It works as advertised:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Oral-Ivy-Liq...=UTF8&qid=1501977300&sr=8-2&keywords=oral+ivy


Not gonna happen for me......Good luck with that.


----------

